# Why You Need to Remove the Aero Wheels From Your Model 3 Immediately!



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

Wheel covers are now considered dangerous and life threatening. See this footage of a driver chasing a car with two defenseless men to their fiery death simply because their wheel covers were coming off.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

CoastalCruiser said:


> Wheel covers are now considered dangerous and life threatening. See this footage of a driver chasing a car with two defenseless men to their fiery death simply because their wheel covers were coming off.


Well, that assumes:
1. You're driving a lousy ICE car
2. You're being pursued by a lousy ICE car
3. You're forced off the road into a filling station for lousy ICE cars
4. You tried to kill Steve McQueen (that did it!)


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

CoastalCruiser said:


> Wheel covers are now considered dangerous and life threatening. See this footage of a driver chasing a car with two defenseless men to their fiery death simply because their wheel covers were coming off.


Great movie. Funny thing about that Charger's wheel cover's is that I think he lost 6 cover's. Count them the next time you watch the movie.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Made me count. That's funny.


----------

